# Grooming—Erik Strickland DVD ???



## McCall (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m new to confirmation and trying to learn to groom for the show ring. Several people have suggested Erik Strickland’s DVD.

Does anyone know where I can buy a copy or know of any other great resources (print or video) for grooming for confirmation?

Thx!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The GRCGLA had a wonderful video about 10-15 years ago, and I believe they sold them again last year 2019 to help fund the national. I dk but bet if you go to their site store you will find it.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> The GRCGLA had a wonderful video about 10-15 years ago, and I believe they sold them again last year 2019 to help fund the national. I dk but bet if you go to their site store you will find it.


Dana posted this a few months ago


https://2019national.square.site


----------



## McCall (Feb 16, 2020)

cwag said:


> Dana posted this a few months ago
> 
> 
> https://2019national.square.site


Thanks, Dana! I’ll check.


----------



## McCall (Feb 16, 2020)

I ordered the DVD from that link. Hoping for confirmation that it’s available and really coming and hope it’s as amazing as i’ve heard. ❤


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You can message him on Facebook & purchase directly. I also have the DVD mentioned above but I prefer Erik’s dvd as it’s more in-depth as well as a consistent/cohesive approach to grooming. I don’t wish to post his cell # on this site, but if you go to the Tarheel GR Club FB they have an old flyer of his posted advertising the dvds which would give you another avenue to contact him.


----------

